# HDMI connection between laptop and home theatre system to TV



## Struggling111 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi. I am tryog to connect my Laptop to my Television via my home theatre system. I am using an HDMI cable as both my Laptop and Entertainment system has HDMI ports. My Laptop is an HP Compaq 8710p running Windows XP. My home theatre system is a Sony and the televion a normal (not HD or plasma) flat screen Samsung. I cannpt get the image or sound to go through to the theatre system or television as far as I can tell.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What is the model of your Sony receiver? Or are you using a Sony "home theater in a box"? If so, what is the model of that.

What is the model of your Samsung TV? Are you wanting to use component, S-Video, or composite video connections to your TV from your Sony receiver?

Peace...


----------

